# Uinta Canyon/Smokey Springs PICS ADDED



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Made the annual trip fishing Uinta Canyon Saturday. We didn't go to our usual spot this time but still did alright. I caught a total of 25. Two of which were both 16.75" long brookies. Not bad for a dinky beaver pond! I'll get pictures posted as soon as I can.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Uinta Canyon/Smokey Springs*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/stimmie_78/sets/72157624083315078/

PHOTOS :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks like a good time stimmie78...it also looks like a tough little river !

Pretty fish !!


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice report, young feller.  8)    :mrgreen:


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice! Tough terrain.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

What flies/lures/bait were ya using??? :? :?:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was being quite lazy that day and only using one lure all day long. F-3 brown trout rapala.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Tasty high country trout! YUM!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

There were 10 million humans up Uinta Canyon over the weekend.. I wouldnt be surprised if the arent any fish left. :|


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

sawsman said:


> There were 10 million humans up stimmie's Canyon over the weekend..


All those people up stimmie's private canyon ?? :shock:

I wasn't one of 'em stimmie....I didn't make it..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

That's ok... not too many go up above smokey springs.. they're mostly all too lazy  

I didn't make it anywhere this weekend either.. but it was a nice lazy weekend still


----------

